
Gender Gap in Computer Science Is Forecast to Last a Century - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/21/technology/gender-gap-tech-computer-science.html
======
whiddershins
The web link no longer is effective for me, for NYTimes articles. Neither is
any other thing I used to do, like visiting in FireFix focus.

Every day there seems to be several NYTimes articles on the front page of HN.

Am I missing how to access them, or does everyone somehow have a subscription,
or is this astroturfing, or are lots of people upvoting something without
reading it?

~~~
jasonhansel
I suspect that a number of people (myself included) have a subscription. But
using the "web" link to perform a search can often bypass paywalls.

------
lacker
I wonder if people will continue to try to get rid of the gender gap in
computer science, if at some point it has been around and been stable for 100
years.

